# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Jardineria >  Santander celebrará Día de los Bosques con una plantación y reparto de flores

## Jonasino

> El Ayuntamiento de Santander celebrará el próximo viernes, 20 de marzo, el Día Internacional de los Bosques con una plantación de árboles en el parque de Mataleñas y otras actividades, como el reparto de flores y plantas aromáticas. Según ha informado en nota de prensa la concejala de Medio Ambiente, María Tejerina, esta efeméride se celebra cada 21 de marzo coincidiendo con la entrada de la primavera en el hemisferio Boreal y con la del otoño en el Austral.
> 
> En 2015 se desarrolla bajo el lema "Bosques, clima, cambio", para hacer especial hincapié en la vinculación que existe entre el estado de los bosques y el denominado cambio climático.
> 
> Santander se sumará a esta celebración con diversos actos, como la plantación organizada en Mataleñas, que contará con la colaboración de centros educativos de la ciudad y se completará con una visita didáctica al parque, con especial detenimiento en los árboles destacables por sus características u origen.
> 
> Además, también el día 20, de 12.00 a 13.30 horas en la Plaza del Ayuntamiento , se entregarán 500 ejemplares de árboles autóctonos, como la encina, abedul o el roble, y se repartirán 500 plantas aromáticas, así como un total de 500 flores de primavera, hasta agotar existencias.
> 
> En paralelo, se realizará un taller práctico de plantación de esquejes de aromáticas y plántulas.
> ...


Fuente: http://www.eldiariomontanes.es/santa...314174119.html

----------

